# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Արժե՞տարբերություն մտցնել ձմեռային և ամառային ժամանակի միջև

## Adriano

Ես վերջին օրերս հատկապես Ռուսաստանից, Մեդվեդեվի ելույթից տեղեկացա, որ ռուսները սկսել են մտածել այլևս ձմեռային ժամանակին չանցնելու մասին: Մինչ այս տեղեկատվության հայտնվելը, ես կարծում էի, թե դա արվում է էներգոխնայման համար, սակայն հետո ավելի խորանալով տեսա, որ ԱՄՆ նման երկիրը, որը մեր մոլորակն ամենաշատը աղտոտող երկիրն է, այդպիսի բան չի անում: Այնուհետև իմացա, որ ժամանակների փոխելը կարող է և բերում է էներգիայի խնայման, սակայն հանգեցնում է ծանր հետևանքների մարդկանց կյանքի որակի անկման տեսանկյունից: Ահա ես կցանկանայի ավելի շատ իմանալ ամառային և ձմեռային ժամանակներին անցնելու արդյունավետության մասին, ձեր օգնությամբ: Հարգելի ակումբացիներ ինչպես եք կարծում դա ինչպես կազդի մեր վրա և մեր երկրի ինչպես բնապահպանության տեսանկյունից, այնպես էլ առողջության տեսանկյունից?

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.11.2009), Rammstein (29.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նախ և առաջ ԱՄՆ-ում նույնպես կա ամառային ու ձմեռային ժամանակ:

Երկրորդ ամենակարևոր խնդիրը այն է, որ մենք գտնվում ենք սխալ ժամային գոտիում, Հայաստանը աշխարհագրական տեսանկյունից գտնվում է GMT+3 ում, սակայն ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակ մեր ժամային գոտին փոխվեց GMT+4: Լավ կլիներ, նախ ժամային գոտին ուղղեին, հետո նոր որոշեին, ամառային ժամանակը մեզ պետք է, թե ոչ:

----------

Albus (29.11.2009), davidus (29.11.2009), Rammstein (29.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Նման թեմա արդեն գոյություն ունի այստեղ:*

----------

